# Nakheel recruitment process



## Nadia1983 (Aug 14, 2013)

I had an interview recently with Nakheel and I would like to know how long it takes to receive an offer after the interview. Also, is Nakheel a good company to work in terms of work enviroment and do they pay good bonus?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

bunch of complete shysters

steer well clear!!!!!

I love that that they now have the gall to try selling more off-plan when they haven't even delivered what they sold off-plan in 2006, mostly expected for delivery but 2008-2009

working for Nakheel = selling your soul


----------



## hamdicarlo (Aug 11, 2013)

Nadia1983 said:


> I had an interview recently with Nakheel and I would like to know how long it takes to receive an offer after the interview. Also, is Nakheel a good company to work in terms of work enviroment and do they pay good bonus?


Which department did you apply to?


----------

